# 21hp V-twin carburetor problems



## pburlison6 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a 21hp briggs and stratton vanquard v-twin model 385777-0349-E1. I rebuilt the carburetor and now I don't know how to set the air mixture screws properly. The carburetor has 2, one for each cylinder. Is the initial setting all the way in and 1 1/2 out. And how do you adjust them from there. How do you know which side needs adjustment. What is the proper rpm setting.


----------

